# Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft / Update ersetzt durch KB2840149



## Yassen (12. April 2013)

Hallo an alle
Microsoft bringt jeden Monat Patches für seine Betreibssystem heraus. Das am 10.4.13 herausgebrachte Update *KB2823324  *soll nun aber fehlerhaft sein.Einige Personen berichten von Problemen seim Hochfahren des Systems. Microsoft hat aus diesem Grund das Update zurückgezogen. Es sollen bereits Experten am lösen des Problems beschäftigt sein. Bis dahin sollte das Update gelöscht werden. 

Dies geht über die  Systemsteuerung => Programme und Funktionen => Installierte Updates => Das Update *KB2823324* suchen und deinstallieren.
Dies ist die Empfehlung von Microsoft!!

*Ich selber* habe diesen Schritt vollzogen worauf sich das System aufgehangen hat und resartet werden musste. Deshalb ist *meine Empfehlung *ist es nur zu löschen wenn Probleme auftreten.

Quelle Microsoft zieht Update zurück - Bild.de

Update vom 23.4.13
Vielen Dank an *grenn-CB* für die Info
Microsoft hat das entsprcechende update *KB2823324 durch das Update  KB2840149 ersetzt. *Die User die die Updates automatisch installieren lassen brauchen sich um nichts zu kümmern. allen anderen Personen wird empfohlen das udate so schnell wie möglich zu installieren.

Quelle: Microsoft ersetzt fehlerhaftes Windows-Update - WinFuture.de


----------



## hanfi104 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Noch habe ich keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## derBoo (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Tja, bisher hab ich keine Probleme bemerkt... System startet wie es soll...


----------



## eRaTitan (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Alles startet wie es soll


----------



## OctoCore (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich habe einfach noch kein Update gemacht.


----------



## Laudian (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Einmal bei jeder Windoofs Neuinstallation updaten reicht ja auch völlig aus


----------



## Ahab (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Mjoa ich habs drauf und habe nichts zu beanstanden. 

Korrigiere bitte mal den Thread-Titel...


----------



## phoenix-2305 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## beren2707 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Habs auf vier Rechnern drauf (3x x86, 1x x64), keiner davon macht Probleme.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Bei meinen beiden Systemen ist alles in Ordnung beide Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit und den Rechner mit Vista 32Bit habe ich noch nicht upgedatet da ich ihn nur selten benutze und werde dieses Update dort auch erstmal nicht installieren.


----------



## Balthar (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hab auch keinerlei Probleme


----------



## coolbigandy (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ah das könnte das einmalige Abstürzen beim Booten gewesen sein


----------



## hbf878 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

soweit ich weiß treten probleme fast ausschließlich bei portugiesischen / brasilianischen "windos"-installationen im zusammenhang mit kaspersky auf


----------



## clown44 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Habe keine Probleme. Läuft alles Einwandfrei.


----------



## kmf (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hab stellenweise auch Probleme mit dem Spielerechner - beim Starten des Systems - ist kurioser Weise aber nicht immer. Habs auf teildefekte Hardware geschoben (Kondensatoren etc.). Beim Notebook keine Probleme.


----------



## Chemenu (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



Laudian schrieb:


> Einmal bei jeder Windoofs Neuinstallation updaten reicht ja auch völlig aus


 Wenn das ernst gemeint war muss ich sagen dass das blödsinn ist. Wie oft installierst Du denn neu? Mein Win7 lief 3 Jahre, bis ich es aufgrund eines Umstiegs auf komplett andere Hardware neu installiert habe.


----------



## BikeRider (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## Polyethylen (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich habe auch keine Probleme seit dem Patch. Funktioniert alles wie es soll


----------



## Bandicoot (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Alles cool auf allen Rechnern


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



> Nein, ich habe es nicht installiert.


Ich habe zwar die Updates installiert, aber das fragliche Update aber nicht, vielleicht liegt es daran das ich es ausnahmsweise erst Zwei Tage nach erscheinen installiert habe, und es schon nicht mehr von MS bereit gestellt wurde, es wird doch nicht mehr angeboten oder ?
Was soll denn der Defekte Patch beheben ?


----------



## ph1driver (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Zwei Läppschen und keine Probleme.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Achja, Microsoft und ihre Patche...
Mit dem hier genannten habe ich keine Probleme, dafür bringt der KB2670838 Stalker Clear Sky reproduzierbar zum Abstürzen.
Auch der war anfangs auf der "Empfohlen"-Liste, wird jetzt aber nur noch unter "Optional" geführt.


----------



## Eiche (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5179703 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar die Updates installiert, aber das fragliche Update aber nicht, vielleicht liegt es daran das ich es ausnahmsweise erst Zwei Tage nach erscheinen installiert habe, und es schon nicht mehr von MS bereit gestellt wurde, es wird doch nicht mehr angeboten oder ?
> Was soll denn der Defekte Patch beheben ?


 
doch wird nochimmer angeboten


----------



## grenn-CB (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5179703 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn der Defekte Patch beheben ?


 
Siehe hier sowie dort https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/security/bulletin/ms13-036


----------



## Mystik (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

"Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft"

Auch wen Windows der Nachfolger von DOS ist fehlt da ein 'w' in der Überschrift


----------



## Netboy (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Microsoft selbst warnt jedenfalls alle Windows-User vor dem Patch und rät, alle Kunden sollten der Anleitung zur Deinstallation des Patches folgen
"Es wird empfohlen, dieses Update zu deinstallieren. Als zusätzliche Vorsichtsmaßnahme hat Microsoft die Downloadlinks für das 2823324 Update entfernt, während wir untersuchen."
You receive an Event ID 55 or a 0xc000021a Stop error in Windows 7 after you install security update 2823324

Microsoft zieht fehlerhaftes April-Update zurück - Bluescreen - Sicherheitslücken - PC-WELT

Patch 2823324: Microsoft schrottet Windows - News - CHIP Online


----------



## TheOnLY (12. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Nein, ich habe es installiert und habe keine Probleme.

Hatte aber mal ein underes Update wofür ich mir dann bei M$ nen fix ziehen musste


----------



## fire2002de (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



Laudian schrieb:


> Einmal bei jeder Windoofs Neuinstallation updaten reicht ja auch völlig aus


 
also beim xp konnte ich es ja noch verstehen, aber Windows 7 rennt einfach zu gut das es öfters neu installiert werden müsste ?!?! wo ist den bei dir ein Problem das du es so oft neu aufsetzen musst ?


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Linux! 
Da gibt es sowas nicht (Naja, schön wärs zumindest, ist leider gelogen das es das nicht gibt).


----------



## polarwolf (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

ich glaube, das war ironisch gemeint ^^


----------



## Laudian (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



polarwolf schrieb:


> ich glaube, das war ironisch gemeint ^^


 
100 Punkte für das grüne Dingsda 

Windows habe ich das letzte mal neu installiert, als ich Linux von der HDD auf die SSD verschoben hab und deswegen formatieren musste.


----------



## Addi (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[X]_Nein, ich habe es installiert und habe keine Probleme.

Läuft super ! 
Bei meinem Bruder ebendfalls
_


----------



## Pimp-OINK (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Lief alles wie gewohnt....


Trotzdem deinstalliert, was auch kein Problem war.


----------



## Progs-ID (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[x] -> Antwort 2
Ich habe es zwar installiert, aber bisher keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Der Patch wird mittlerweile selbstständig im System korrigiert, was durch Registryeintragsänderungen nach dem Systemstart erkennbar ist und einen automatischen Neustart mit anschließend normalen Zugang nach sich zieht.

Bisher keine Probleme in Verbindung mit diversen Security-Programmen, ala KIS, Norton, Bitdefender, MSE, Avira, F-Secure.


----------



## Nataraya (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Bei mir ist mit dem Patch auch nicht das benannte Problem aufgetreten,aber mit dem Nividia Update über Windows 7 Update  Danach DirectX Fehler , kein Film ging mehr abzuspielen,geschweige denn Spiele. Also deinstalliert, und per Hand nochmal den neuesten Treiber drauf, zum Glück gehts jetzt wieder.


----------



## MAVERICK1974 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windos 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Läuft bis jetzt auf 7 unabhängigen Systemen stabil.

==> Keine Probleme bis jetzt !<==


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hatte bislang keine Probleme und habs für heute mal sicherheitshalber deinstalliert.


----------



## hodenbussard (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Microsoft hat nen fehlerhaften Patch rausgebracht ????

Ist ja nicht das erste mal......und nu eine Runde Beleid


----------



## MarkusGathome (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hatte keine Probleme, habe es aber sicherheitshalber deinstalliert.


----------



## Yedi (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hab den Patch auf 2 Systemen Installiert, keinerlei Probleme. Lasse ihn drauf....


----------



## Waldfee4890 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Hab´den Patch auf 2 Rechnern und keine Probleme, alles schick.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. April 2013)

Habe keine Updates auf dem PC : Läuft auch alles ohne Probleme


----------



## grenn-CB (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

@SpotlightXFX
Du installierst nie die Windows Updates?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Microsoft hat nen fehlerhaften Patch rausgebracht ????
> Ist ja nicht das erste mal......und nu eine Runde Beleid


 Buhuhu.. die wenigen SchussNachHinten-Fehler die MS, beim Patchen macht, kann man an einer Hand abzählen, du übertreibst schon ein wenig.


SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Habe keine Updates auf dem PC : Läuft auch alles ohne Probleme


 
So ein verhalten ist fahrlässig, und betrifft auch andere, denn deine Kiste ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine Viren/Trojaner Schleuder.
Du bist sichert auch in einem Botnet involviert, das Paradoxe an Leuten wie dir, sie sagen immer das ihr System Sauber ist, aber stimmt sicher nicht, ihr merkt es nur nicht, den Schadsoftware ist heutzutage nicht mehr Auffällig.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[x] Nein, ich habe es installiert und habe keine Probleme


----------



## Jooschka (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[x] Nein, ich habe es installiert und habe keine Probleme
Hab zumindesten noch keine bemerkt... aber das ist sowiso schwerer geworden, seitdem ich ne SSD hab... man merkt es einfach nichtmehr, wenn der PC nicht mehr ganz so rund läuft, solange er nicht abschmiert...



> So ein verhalten ist fahrlässig, und betrifft auch andere, denn deine  Kiste ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine Viren/Trojaner Schleuder.
> Du bist sichert auch in einem Botnet involviert, das Paradoxe an Leuten  wie dir, sie sagen immer das ihr System Sauber ist, aber stimmt sicher  nicht, ihr merkt es nur nicht, den Schadsoftware ist heutzutage nicht  mehr Auffällig.



Ich habe sogar schon Leute gesehen, die dann mit "dem" Rechner einen Stick mit der Win-Installationsdatei Bootbar etc usw eingerichtet haben, und dann die gleiche Schei*e mit auf's nächste System genommen haben!!! Ohne es zu merken, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.... ein einfacher Virenscan, der nervtötende von Adobe und McAffee, wenn man den Haken vergisst vorher wegzuklicken... brachte Ernüchterung!! Vor allem aber der Datenstromunterschied in der Fritzbox zwischen PC an und PC aus war interessant^^ nicht die Größe, aber die Anzahl an Verbindungsaufbauten war interessant^^
Gegenbeispiel: 
Kollege hatte seinen 667MHz-Intel-P3-Rechner mit Win98 bis vor kurzem als reinen Musik+Internetrechner laufen... wohlgemerkt, LAUFEN!! D.h. der PC war über 5 Jahre am Stück an, ohne Neustart!!! und ohne Absturz!!! und war vorher auch schon in Gebrauch... Windows 98 war im Auslieferungszustand + n paar Updates, aber lange nicht allen.... UND: OHNE VIRENSCANNER, FIRWALL o.Ä. ... 
Als dann, nachdem erst die Gehäuselüfter ausfiehlen, dann der CPU-Lüfter und schließlich auch der vom Netzteil (ca 2 Jahre nach CPU-Lüfter, aber der war auschlaggebend), prüften wir mit verschiedenen Rechnern und Virenproggys die Festplatte auf Viren... Weder Kaspersky, noch McAffee, Norton oder AntiVir, Bitdefender oder Avast Free konnten einen Wurm, Trojaner, Malware oder sonstwas finden... das auf einem 10 Jahre gelaufenem Rechner, der auchnoch mindestens die letzten 5 Jahre im Daurbetrieb war, ohne Anti-Virensoftware... Das nenn ich mal n Erfolg!!!
Also: Viel Glück mit deiner Kiste!!


----------



## Jackjan (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[x] Ja, ich habe es installiert und habe Probleme.

Bin wohl einer der wenigen hier^^. Auf nem zweiten Rechner installiert und beim Booten hat es sich des öfteren aufgehangen und sogar schon im Windows kurz nach dem Boot kamen Bluescreens.


----------



## Yassen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

also hallo an alle 
schön das sich so viel dafür interesieren.
Außerdem gratulation inzwischen haben über 100 personen an der Umfrage teilgenommen.


----------



## OlafderBarbar (14. April 2013)

Win7 startet nicht mehr


----------



## Niza (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich habe den Patch erst garnicht installiert , da ich die Patches immer Manuell installieren lasse wenn ich zustimme.

Naja habe Updates 2 Wochen vergessen und in der Zeit wurde der Patch auch schon wieder entfernt.

Glück gehabt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Solche Probleme habe ich Gott sei Dank keine!! was ich aber seit längerem habe, ist das der Windows Explorer nicht richtig funktioniert rsp 2 bis 3x neustartet!!! echt Mühsam


----------



## kühlprofi (14. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Bei Windows 8 wäre das nicht passiert 

Der Patch hätte übrigens kritische Lücken im Festplattentreiber schliessen sollen. Den Fehler bemerkt man rasch, da es immerwieder einen Bluescreen gibt.

Mfg


----------



## alfalfa (15. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Jetzt habe ich endlich eine Erklärung für die plötzlich beim Windowsstart manchmal auftretenden Bluescreens.
Danke!

Werde es heute Abend mal deinstallieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Bei Windows 8 wäre das nicht passiert


 Boah, echt jetzt, wirklich, na dann gehe ich sofort los, und kaufe mir Vista2.0, eh.. ich meinte Win8.


----------



## Julian1303 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5186853 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, echt jetzt, wirklich, na dann gehe ich sofort los, und kaufe mir Vista2.0, eh.. ich meinte Win8.


 
Hehe, der war gut.
Aber hab auch W8 auf dem Lappi, funzt ohne Probleme. So schlimm ist das OS auch wieder nicht.
Andere Frage, hat wer von euch Probleme mit den Sprachupdate für den IE 10? Hab hier auf allen Windows 7 Rechnern letztens Udate gemacht, überall gings ohne Probleme. Nur beim PC meines Buben will der absolut nicht das Languageupdate für den Browser machen. Ist nun halt in English, aber trotzdem schon blöd. Alles Windows 7 Ultimate x64. Microsofts Hilfe und Anleitungen kann man da getrost in die Tonne kloppen, hat bisher nix geholfen.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut.
> Aber hab auch W8 auf dem Lappi, funzt ohne Probleme. So schlimm ist das OS auch wieder nicht.
> Andere Frage, hat wer von euch Probleme mit den Sprachupdate für den IE 10? Hab hier auf allen Windows 7 Rechnern letztens Udate gemacht, überall gings ohne Probleme. Nur beim PC meines Buben will der absolut nicht das Languageupdate für den Browser machen. Ist nun halt in English, aber trotzdem schon blöd. Alles Windows 7 Ultimate x64. Microsofts Hilfe und Anleitungen kann man da getrost in die Tonne kloppen, hat bisher nix geholfen.


 
Hat denn dein Bub per Zufall keine Administratoren-Rechte?  Was hast du denn für Probleme? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## superroman92 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Yo! bei mir läuft ebenfalls alles super ;P


----------



## Cyberdrone (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich hab mein Rechner erst vor kurzen neu aufgesetzt. Und nach irgendnem Update hatte ich genau das Problem. Ladebildschirm benötigte 2-3 Minuten bis sich endlich das Login Fenster geöffnet hat, naja ich glaub es immer noch so


----------



## DumBaz (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich habe den Patch heute frueh gegen 6:30 wieder Deinstalliert, da BD-IS-2013 nach jedem Update nen Restart wollte,
nach 3 Tagen mit gut 10-15 Restarts gesammt, was mir Richtig auf die Ei.r ging.


----------



## Psychopath (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

bie mir wurde es am 09.04. installiert..
ohne Probleme 

dafür habe ich mit anderen Updates Probleme


----------



## Ion (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich es drauf habe, wenn ja, dann hab ich keine Probleme soweit


----------



## Anubis12334 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ich warte auf das nächste große Update bevor ich mein Win7PC neustarte


----------



## ReFleXxiv (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

[X] sonstiges

also ich hatte es installiert und noch keine porbleme,
 aber als ich das gelesen hatte hab ichs vorsichtshalber deinstalliert....

n kumpel von mir hat das jetzt, das sien laptop nich mehr hochfährt.. wohl wegen dem update :/


----------



## Teo_90 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Keine Probleme^^ Vll hat die Hardwarekonfiguration etwas damit zu tun ...


----------



## Teo_90 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Ok ich hatte ein paar mal keinen Sound und musste neustarten, aber is jetzt nich so das Problem


----------



## miwalein1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Wenn man Kaspersky drauf hat bekommt man Probleme. Dann will er bei jedem Neustart nen chkdsk machen. Hatte bei 5 Kunden das selbe Problem.


----------



## Kampflackl (18. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

ne kaspersky hab ich drauf und ebenfalls das besagte update aber keine probs bis jetzt.


----------



## Wild Thing (18. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*



Kampflackl schrieb:


> ne kaspersky hab ich drauf und ebenfalls das besagte update aber keine probs bis jetzt.


 
Bei mir das selbe....


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

seit online updates hänge ich plötzlich 30 secs im willkommen-screen...


----------



## Anoras (19. April 2013)

Kumpel hat den Bug auch, wollten gestern Abend gemütlich Daddeln und tadaaaaaaa.. Bsod. Und morgens lief er noch, Updates morgens Installed, ab zu Arbeit und danach die böse Überraschung. Ich hab den nich, gottseidank


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Gut, das ich nicht auf Win8 verzichte, nur weil es keinen Startknopf mehr gibt...


----------



## Freakless08 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Windows 7 ist fast schon 4 Jahre alt. Zeit für die Rente.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Eine überarbeitete Version de Updates ist herausgekommen. Weitere Infos Microsoft ersetzt fehlerhaftes Windows-Update - WinFuture.de


----------



## Yassen (24. April 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 Patch fehlerhaft*

Update im startpost. Vielen dank an *grenn-CB *für die Informationen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/101054-grenn-cb.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/101054-grenn-cb.html


----------



## Bandicoot (24. April 2013)

Na sa schaun wir morgen mal.  Beim Schwager gabs Probleme mit dem alten Update. Bei mir zwar nicht aber ich machs trotzdem drauf !
THX für die info!


----------

